# Canon 40D or T3i



## charlieclimber (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi, I am in the market for a new dSLR camera. If the EOS 40D and T3i were the same price, which would be a better camera? Most of my shooting will be of mountain landscapes or urban exploration, and possibly some wildlife.
Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## that1guy (Nov 28, 2012)

t4i


----------



## bobandcar (Nov 28, 2012)

T3i

It's newer technology.


Maybe add in a 5d to the runnings. Full frame for landscapes and such


----------



## charlieclimber (Nov 28, 2012)

I would but the 5D is a little out of my price range


----------



## bobandcar (Nov 29, 2012)

charlieclimber said:
			
		

> I would but the 5D is a little out of my price range



Used its about the same as a new t3i


----------



## katty1166 (Dec 24, 2012)

T3i and T4i are good options. You can consider to get the one to meet the requirement. You can check the features below

Canon Rebel T3i vs T4i Comparison


----------



## 07Vios (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd go with the T4i simply because of the AF system. You can consider the 50D as well if you don't need video because it has microadjustment, that way you can adjust the focus of your lenses if one should have a front or back focusing problem.


----------



## _HH_ (Dec 28, 2012)

T3i good price ...
Canon EOS Rebel T3i Digital Camera with EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6


----------



## jaomul (Dec 28, 2012)

40d vs t3i. The newer one will arguably have better image quality and be better in lower light. The 40d being faster and better built. If i had to choose I would go with IQ so the t3i be my choice


----------

